# HAAD exam



## Radiologist (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi,

I want to ask if someone can give me some more information about HAAD exam for Medical Doctor.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Alabina1978 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hy there! I am a radiologist and I am also looking urgently for some Information about the haad exam for medical doctors!! Thanks for your advice!


----------

